# Water pump replacement for 2015 Audi A3 1.8T FSI



## lightbulb8817 (Jul 5, 2004)

At 52k miles, it appears the water pump went out on our 2015 Audi A3 1.8 T FSI. It has been drinking coolant the last few months and leaving the garage smelling like anti-freeze... the coolant leak is visible beneath the airbox/battery area.

We took it into the dealership and they came up with a $1500 bill to do this repair. They reduced it to $900 by throwing in the parts for free taking into consideration the car just fell out of warranty. We were lucky that they provided part numbers for the replacement items, which are: 

06L-121-111-H thermostat $275.56
06L-121-012-A water pump $132.14
G-013-A8J-1G coolant $31.20
06L-121-131 Union $13.82

Searching online, these parts are about $200-$250 total if i purchased them on my own. Hoping to get some help before I tackle this project:

1) Are there any Bentley or Haynes repair manuals for this motor (or car)? Can't seem to find any repair manuals for the 1.8t fsi motor which i know is used in multiple vag cars. I also want to avoid tackling this project blind without a manual but maybe i have no choice. Most of the info I'm coming up with is for the 2.0 T FSI.

2) Is the water pump on the 1.8 T FSI the same as the 2.0 T FSI?

3) On a separate but related note, but what's the most cost-effective vag-com tool I can purchase to clear the Inspection Notice alert? Or can it be done without one?

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## InyAudi (Feb 24, 2016)

1) found the 2.0t haynes or bentley, where at?
2) I looked on ECS both seem to match part number 06K121011C? Then searched the PN you provided; looks identical with $12 price difference. 
3) I know OBDEleven will do it. Cost ~$60 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

